# Adana- Turkey



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

*iron bridge*


----------



## Izmirli (Mar 4, 2006)

ErathKing said:


> why? is it guilt to call an ugly city as ugly?
> 
> Say what is beautiful here, destorying the nature with bad infrasutructure and ugly unaesthetic buildings? Ugly enviroment! Look at those sidewalk stones... Typical ugly middle east with yellow&white colours. There is no any sign on the road... Not any road line... Show me one good, aesthetic building at those photos!


Hey sucker, Adana looks much classier than the cheap Greek towns, you're badmouthing just because you're jealous


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Central Mosque*


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Central Mosque and Hilton*


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

city looks nice and clean, don't know why some forumers said that the city looks ugly and cheap ?


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

> city looks nice and clean, don't know why some forumers said that the city looks ugly and cheap ?


one of them is greek so it is normal for him to say this type of things but not all the greeks are like that i think they are very nice people


----------



## hizume (Mar 16, 2006)

well for me I like the photo itself not the city in reality..LOL..

ErathKing- got the point...that a beautiful city must have yellow & white colours. It only shows that if the government are trying to make everythings in place they must have an organization to their infrastructure.

On the other side, the photographer just wanted to share and being proud of having a city like what the pictures showing on my screen.

This is just a comment don't take it as a negative on your photos coz it looks great.


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

The Big Canal ( it is not the river in the other pictures )


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

great pics!!


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

*night shot*


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

*new photos*


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

ErathKing said:


> why? is it guilt to call an ugly city as ugly?
> 
> Say what is beautiful here, destorying the nature with bad infrasutructure and ugly unaesthetic buildings? Ugly enviroment! Look at those sidewalk stones... Typical ugly middle east with yellow&white colours. There is no any sign on the road... Not any road line... Show me one good, aesthetic building at those photos!



Dont worry, as a Turk myself, i think you are right, Adana is the ugliest city in Turkey, Only the new mosque and some riverside buildings looks ok. Any city in Turkey is much better then Adana.


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

*river looks good*


----------



## ribery100 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Mosque*


----------



## hakan44 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## hakan44 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Bortecine (Jan 14, 2008)

beauty Adana:cheers:...Adana better than all greek cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from those places, structures in Adana


----------



## hakan44 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## hakan44 (Jun 18, 2009)

Adana at night


----------

